# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ermonela Jaho - sopranoja shqiptare

## Fiori

Sopranoja shqiptare, Ermonela Jaho, ka më shumë se dhjetë vjet qe këndon në skena të ndryshme të botës. Këtë fundmuaji ajo do të këndojë në seknat e Akademisë së Muzikës "Opera Company of Philadelphia" tek Kimmel Center, Philadelphia, SHBA.

*La Bohème*
*GIACOMO PUCCINI*

Italisht dhe Anglisht
27, 29 Tetor dhe 1,3,5 dhe 11 Nëntor
Artistët pjesmarrës: Roger Honeywell, *Ermonela Jaho*, Troy Cook dhe Sari Gruber.

Për bileta dhe më shumë informacione rreth këtyre koncerteve mund të shkoni këtu.


Ermonela, në vitin 1993 është larguar nga Shqipëria për në Itali, me një bursë studimi, dhe më pas iu desh ta realizojë ëndrrën e ngjitjes në skena, përkrah artistëve të huaj. Në një intervistë për gazetën "Panorama", ajo sjell një pjesë të enocioneve.

*Cili ka qenë momenti më i bukur në koncertet tuaja?*
Do t'ju tingëllojë pak ndryshe, por momenti më i bukur është kur në fund të çdo recitali e mbyll programin me një këngë popullore të përpunuar shqiptare. Emocionin që provoj nuk arrij dot ta shpjegoj me fjalë. Publiku, i cili, edhe pse nuk kupton shqip, vetëm me emocionin që duket në sytë e mi mallëngjehet, dhe, për mua, është diçka magjike që ma mbush shpirtin. Çdo gjë është ndjenjë, emocion dhe dinjitet shqiptar.

*Kur jini larguar nga Shqipëria?* 
Unë jam larguar në maj 1993, pasi fitova konkursin në Akademia Mantovana, të drejtuar nga Katia Riçareli. Në atë periudhë ajo qe personalisht në Tiranë dhe unë isha një ndër këngëtaret e zgjedhura nga vetë Riçareli. 

*Si u përballe me artistët dhe artin në një vend të panjohur?*
Komunikimi i parë me ambientin e teatrit nuk qe shumë i vështirë, sepse ekziston një publik që di të vlerësojë. Në skenë të gjithë artistët janë në të njëjtin pozicion dhe, më pas, hyjnë vlerat e secilit; kur hap gojën dhe nxjerr tingullin e parë apo bën prezantimin e parë. 
Më pas u ktheva në Tiranë; duhet të rikthehesha në Itali për punët e ardhshme, ku çdo gjë duhet ta siguroja vetë. Kthimi në Itali qe shumë i vështirë, sepse nuk u ktheva e përgatitur nga kjo anë. Jam ndjerë si peshku pa ujë dhe u gjenda përballë dy zgjedhjeve: ose të kthehesha në Shqipëri, me një ëndërr të realizuar në embrion, ose të vazhdoja, duke marrë parasysh çdo vështirësi. Nga Mantova shkova në Romë, ku jetonte maestroja që kisha në Mantova e që më ndihmoi për leksionet dhe për teatrin operistik italian. Ndërkohë, për të përballuar mbijetesën, dhe duke mos pasur asnjë ndihmë, fillova të punoja baby-siter, kamariere, infermiere, punë të cilat më merrnin shumë kohë për mbijetesën. "Do të vijë momenti që borxhin do ma shlyesh me duartrokitjet në teatrot e mëdha nëpër botë", më thoshte profesori im 77-vjeçar.

*Po përsa i përket shkollës dhe konkurseve?*
Që të rrija akoma në Itali, edhe si studente, duhet të studioja në një shkollë shtetërore, ndryshe nuk mund të pajisesha me dokumente të rregullta. Interesohem në akademinë "S. Cecilia" dhe pas një konkursi, ku dola e para, hyra në shkollë. Vitin e fundit provova të bëj konkurse; kam bërë vetëm tre konkurse dhe kam marrë çmime të para, që më kanë hapur dyert e teatrove botërore. 

_Cili ka qenë aktiviteti juaj i parë artistik, jashtë Shqipërisë, dhe si jeni përballur me publikun?_
Aktiviteti i parë ka qenë koncerti në Mantova. Më vjen për të qeshur, sepse unë nuk isha përgatitur të këndoja në një teatër prestigjioz, siç është ai i Mantovës. Fustani im i koncertit ishte tepër i varfër, për një ambient të tillë. Katia Riçareli më dha një fustan të sajin, dhe të njëjtën gjë bëri edhe me këpucët. Unë nuk kisha ecur ndonjëherë në majë të takave aq të larta. Erdhi momenti i prezantimit dhe, ndërkohë që po dilja nën durtrokitjet e publikut, bëj vetëm 5-6 hapa dhe, për fat të keq, taka e hollë e njërës prej këpucëve hyn në një vrimë të skenës (skenat janë të paparashikueshme). Në këtë moment, unë nxjerr vetëm dorën për të treguar prezencën. Publiku më priti mjaft mirë, por nuk mbaj mend shumë detaje nga sikleti.

*Po më pas, cilat aktivitete vijuan në jetën tuaj artistike?*
Më pas kanë qenë një sërë koncertesh, në akademinë "S. Cecilia", konkurset, opera e parë "Cenerentola", nga Rossini, "L'amico Fritz" nga Mascagni, e shumë personazhe si Zhuljeta, Suzana, Kontesha, Adina, Mimi, Armida etj. Kam interpretuar në teatrot "Aligheri", Ravena, "Piçolo", Scala-Milano dhe në shumë skena të tjera botërore. Bashkëpunimet kanë qenë me televizionin italin RAI, Mondovisione, BBC etj. Regjistrime të CD (opera, koncerte) etj.

*Cili ka qenë, deri tani, koncerti juaj më i rëndësishëm?*
Aktivitetet e fundit kanë qenë "Carmen", Michaela, në teatrin "Verdi" në Trieste, që më ka dhuruar shumë emocione, pasi publiku më ka pritur mjaft mirë dhe çdo shfaqje ka qenë një sukses i madh. Më pas koncerte të ndryshme në USA, koncertet e fundit në Itali. Në këtë kohë jam duke përgatitur një opera kontemporane që do e këndoj në muajt nëntor-dhjetor në Modena, por paralelisht, jam duke përgatitur role të reja.

*Kur do të ktheheni në Shqipëri?*
Unë vij gjithmonë në Shqipëri për të parë familjen time, ndërsa, përsa i përket kthimit, nga ana profesionale jam shumë e zhgënjyer dhe këtë e provova me "L'elisir d'amore". Fatkeqësisht, mungon akoma një disiplinë perëndimore dhe, për fat të keq, duhet të fillojnë ta kenë njerëzit që drejtojnë për t`ua transmetur artistëve. Ky është një problem që shpresoj të zgjidhet për artistët e tjerë. Dua të them vetëm që më mungon vendi im, më mungon publiku shqiptar dhe kam një dëshirë tepër të madhe të vij e të këndoj në një koncert recital, përpara njerëzve që flasin gjuhën time. 


_Shkollimi_
Gjimnazi Artistik: Jordan Misja" (Kanto) - Shqipëri          1988-1992
Akademia e Arteve (Kanto) - Shqipëri         1992-1993
Akademia e  Mantova   (Kanto) - Itali             1993-1994
Santa Cecilia   Academy  (Kanto & Piano) - Itali              1995-2000

Për më shumë mbi artisten e re mund të shkoni tek faqja e saj personale: http://www.ermonelajaho.com



_p.s. pjesë të artikullit më lart janë marrë nga gazeta Panorama._

----------

bili99 (23-09-2014)

----------


## Renegata

Suksese te metejeshme.Lart e me lart emrin e Atdheut.

----------


## dianausa

suksese ermonela .....   nga nje shoqe e vellait 
 jetoj ne ny  nuk dua te me le te shkoje ky rast pa takuar

----------


## Fiori

Sot shkuam në Philly për të parë La Bohème _(është tek The Academy of Music - një bllok larg Kimmel Center, sikur nuk jam sqaruar mirë më lart)_. Shfaqja ishte me të vërtetë një kënaqsi!

Ermonela, kish rolin e Mimi dhe duke qënë se kish rolin kryesor mbante dhe peshën më të madhe gjate gjithe operes. 

Shpresoj te kini rastin javen qe vjen te kapni shfaqjet e tjera e ndoshta flasim me shume per pershtypjet.

----------


## Davius

_Ka kohë që emri i saj lakohet nëpër teatro të rëndësishëm, në Francë, Amerikë e Itali._

Personazhet që ka personifikuar, padyshim kanë qenë kryesorët në veprat "Viotela", "La Traviata", "La Boheme" e së fundmi në "La Sonnambula", një ndër veprat më të njohura të Belinit. Sopranoja shqiptare, Ermonela Jaho, deri dy ditë më parë është ngjitur në skenën e teatrit të Veronës, në Itali, ku ka interpretuar në rolin e Amine Sonnambules. Pas suksesit që pati në rolin e Mimisë, në operën "La Boheme", në Teatrin e Operës së Filadelfias, sopranoja shqiptare është përzgjedhur për të interpretuar një nga veprat më të vështira të Belinit. Zëri dhe portreti i Ermonelës kanë qenë një imazhi i ri i Amines Sonnambules, duke i dhënë kështu një tjetër ndjesi kësaj përralle romantike. Për Jahon, ky është një nga rolet e saj të dashura në opera. "Në këtë lirikë të madhe, elegante, e rafinuar dhe magjepsëse erdhi Amina, personazhi që solli në skenë sopranoja Ermonela Jaho", shkruante kështu e përditshmja, "Il giornale di Venezia" për artisten. Por kush dhe çfarë e intrigoi sopranon shqiptare, që të ishte pjesë e kësaj opere të Belinit në Teatrin e Veronës. 

*Si u bëtë pjesë e "La Sonnambula"?*
Ndodhi rastësisht. Janë të papriturat e këtij zanati, që të vënë në provë. Isha duke përgatitur produksionin e Bohemës që do këndoja në Filadelfia, kur menaxheri im më propozon rolin e Aminës. Për momentin pata një dyshim të madh, pasi Amina është një nga ato role që nuk kisha menduar kurrë të këndoja, sepse konsiderohet një rol për zërat e lehtë (leggero), steriotip i momentit. E vetmja pikë referimi që më dha kurajë ishin incizimet e këtij roli nga Maria Callas. Siç thonë "No pain, no gain - Pa dhimbje nuk ka fitore", e mora përsipër dhe nuk pashë më mbrapa. 

*Ç'ju bëri të fshiheshit nën lëkurën e Aminës?*
Çiltërsia e karakterit të saj. Unë besoj se çdo artist në përpjekje për të bërë një vepër artistike të vetën shpalos pa dashur një pjesë të karakterit të tij. Tre javë përpara se të filloja një produksion tjetër pashë një incizim tepër të vjetër të operës nga Anna Moffo. Edhe pse i viteve '60, gjëja më e rëndësishme që më ra në sy ishte çiltërsia e kristaltë e Aminës. Në atë moment gjeta koordinatat që do të ndiqja në udhëtimin tim artistik të këtij roli.

*Sa kohë i jeni kushtuar kësaj vepre?*
Jam e sigurt që do të tingëllojë aspak modeste, por në momentin që mu dha mundësia isha në mes të produksionit të "La Boheme". 
E vetmja mundësia që kisha për ta studiuar operën në mënyrë komplete ishte një javë midis shfaqjes së parafundit dhe të fundit. Çfarë më ndihmoi ishin koordinatat e sipërpërmendura, që si një projekt që ndihmon inxhinierin zbatues më ndriçoi rrugën në këtë udhëtim të ri.

*Tashmë keni krijuar një afrimitet me publikun italian. Si ju priti dhe çfarë i dhuruat?*
Nuk do të doja pritje më të mirë për një debutim të çfarëdo lloj roli. Unë u përpoqa të shpreh çiltërsinë dhe dhimbjen e Aminës në çdo frazë, të shkruar me aq sinqeritet nga Belini. Besoj se ia arrita këtij pikësynimi, kur pas aries 'Ah non credea mirarti', ku Amina duke ëndërruar shpreh dhimbjen më të sinqertë që një vajzë aq e pastër mundet, pashë sytë e kolegëve të mi të mbushur me lot.

*Cilat janë koordinatat që ndiqni ne art?*
Filozofia që më ka ndihmuar në kohë të mira dhe të këqija ka qenë: "Shijo çdo moment të jetës tënde artistike, ndoshta më vonë jeta do të sjellë diçka të veçantë atëherë kur t'i nuk e pret". 

*A keni një pikë referimi, ku gjeni frymëzim?*
Jeta kujdeset për këtë aspekt. 

*Aktualisht me çfarë vepre po punoni?*
Po i rikthehem Traviatës. Nuk dua të humbas asnjë këndvështrim të ri, që roli i Sonambulës mund të më ketë dhënë kundrejt interpretimit të Violetës. 

*Cili do jetë stacioni i radhës pas Veronës?*
Lille, Francë. 

*"La Sonambula"*
"La Sonambula" ka qenë produksioni i saj i parë artistik për këtë vit, pas një axhende të ngjeshur artistike që pati vitin që shkoi. Ermonela Jaho vazhdon të jetë një nga zërat interesantë, sipas medias së huaj, që po depërton në botën e operës. Robert Driver, një regjisor i njohur i operave, është shprehur për të: "Gjithnjë kam menduar se 'Bohema' është një vepër e vështirë, por kur kam parë interpretimin e Ermonelës, kam parë një këngëtare të mrekullueshme për t'u shndërruar edhe në një aktore. Ishte një 'Mimi' e vërtetë". 

*Kritikët*
Patrick Di Maria, kritik muzikor, është shprehur: "Zëri i saj ishte i fuqishëm dhe me një timbër të bukur, solemn, si dhe i gdhendur në regjistrin e ulët. Ajo mishëroi me një pjekuri mahnitëse e marramendëse sa i takon vërtetësísë, por edhe me intensitet gjithë pasionin dhe njësimin me rolin, nga më prekësit që ka krijuar Verdi Ovacionet e Jahos, mëse të merituara". Ndërsa Jean Claude Auvray, regjisor francez, ka thënë se ajo është Violeta ime e fundit. Këtë Violetë (Ermonela Jaho) nuk do të doja ta humbisja kurrë".

_Gazeta PANORAMA_

----------


## Palma

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Eshte nje kenaqesi e vecante te degjosh, qe nje shqiptare te arrise majat me te larta, te artit boteror. Por kjo kenaqesi eshte e dyfishte, kur personin ne fjale e njeh personalisht. Une me Ermonelen jemi rritur bashke, kemi kenduar bashke, qe femije. Nese ajo lexon ne kete forum, direkt e di se cila jam. Sepse femijeria eshte e paharrueshme. Por ja qe jeta i paska udhet aq te shumta dhe te shumellojshme, saqe mosha e nje femije nuk do ta imagjinonte kurre. Megjithate, ekzistojne edhe te tjera shprehje te popullit.
" Se mali me mal nuk takohen, por njerezit takohen nje dite "

Nese Ermonela lexon ketu, do ta perqafoja nga larg dhe do t´i uroja nga zemra, nje karriere te shkelqyer....keshtu sic e ka nisur. Por mbi te gjitha shendet dhe nje jete te lumtur.Nese nuk lexon, atehere do t´i isha shume mirenjohese kujtdo, qe lexon ketu dhe qe ka nje adrese emaili, per te mos thene per me shume (numer telefoni). Besoj se te dyja do kishim c´te kujtonim bashke per disa caste....nga femijeria dhe pjesmarrja jone neper festivalet e Tiranes, apo ato kombetare, qe organizoheshin ne qytetin e Shkodres.

----------


## Albo

INTERVISTA/Flet sopranoja që pritet të luajë Violetën në operën "Traviata"   

*Ermonela Jaho: Shfaqja më e vështirë, ajo në vendlindje*

Roland QAFOKU

Ishte vetëm 13 vjeç kur një zë i brendshëm i tha Ermonel Jahos se një ditë do të bëhej këngëtare e famshme. Ishte në Teatrin e Operës dhe Baletit në Tiranë, atje ku së shpejti me një famë ndërkombëtare do të luajë rolin e Violetës tek “Traviata”. Por që arriti deri këtu i duhej të “kapërcente shtatë male e të shtrydhte shtatë këmisha” si në përralla. Dhe vajza nga Tirana me baba nga Skrapari dhe nënë nga Vlora triumfoi. Gjeti shpirtin e saj në opera dhe tani zëri i saj kumbon në skenat e Parisit, Nju Jorkut dhe Milanos. Në një intervistë për “Tirana Observer”, Ermonela rrëfen ato pjesë të jetës që publiku nuk ia di teksa luan rolet. Deri sa tani ajo quhet një yll shqiptar që shkëlqen në botë. 

*Regjisori i njohur italian, Masimo Ranieri, e ka lidhur pjesëmarrjen e tij në operën “Traviata” në Tiranë falë edhe pjesëmarrjes dhe vlerësimit që ka për ju. Përse sipas jush ky emër kaq i njohur i skenës operistike bën këtë vlerësim për ju?*

Mu dha rasti të punoja me maestro Ranierin vitin që kaloi, në teatrin “Verdi” të Triestes. Që në fillim na tërhoqi tek njëri-tjetri pasioni për lojën skenike në opera. Kemi shpenzuar orë të tëra duke provuar çdo skenë me detajin më të vogël për të nxjerrë efektin më maksimal prej saj. Kjo është pak “anakronike”, pasi në shumë skena botërore këngëtarë me emër nuk ofrojnë më shumë pasion se një copë akulli. Preokupimi i vetëm është ai për tingullin që këndohet dhe asgjë më shumë. Kjo është për mua edhe një nga arsyet kryesore që opera ka humbur popullaritetin mes shumë gjeneratash. Besoj se është mungesa e këtij pasioni “anakronik” ndër këngëtarët, arsyeja që maestro ndihet si Van Gough kur i vëllai i dërgonte para për të blerë ngjyra, në momentin që i jepet rasti të punojë me këngëtare që ndajnë të njëjtin “anakronizëm”.

*Sipas të dhënave, ju do të luani Violetën në sallën e Teatrit të Operës dhe Baletit në Tiranë. Ç’vlerë ka për ju të këndoni në këtë sallë, kur ju tashmë keni pushtuar skenat e botës mbarë?*

Po të pyesësh çdo artist se kush është skena më e vështirë për të dhënë shfaqje, të siguroj që do të përgjigjen “Ajo e vendlindjes”. 
Ky produksion është tepër sentimental për mua. Këndimi i Violetës në teatrin ku e kam dëgjuar për herë të parë përmbyll një cikël tepër të rëndësishëm të jetës time. Hera e parë që kam parë opera-live në jetën time ka qenë në moshën 13-vjeç. Më shtyu më shumë kurioziteti sesa dëshira për të, pasi nuk kisha asnjë lloj njohurie mbi këtë gjini muzikore. Deri në atë moment merresha me këngën, por të një rëndësie argëtimi, duke kënduar në festivale të muzikës së lehtë dhe operetat për fëmijë.
Atë mbrëmje në Teatrin e Operës në Tiranë luhej ”Traviata” e Verdit, ku për rolin e Violetës qe e ftuar një soprano turke. E shoqëruar nga vëllai im i madh, admirator i artit dramaturgjik, bëj hyrjen time për herë të parë në teatër. Mbaj mend si tani që kur nisi preludi ndjeva të rrahurat e zemrës që ndryshuan ritmin dhe pashë vëllanë në sy me ekspresionin e një personi të mrekulluar e të prekur shpirtërisht. Ky qe vetëm fillimi, i cili si një kreshendo gjigante ngriti dhe vulosi brenda meje diçka tepër të veçantë dhe vendimtare për të ardhmen time. Edhe pse nuk e njihja muzikën, edhe pse nuk njihja fjalët, ajo muzikë, ajo skenë po më përpinte të tërën. Ndihesha një gjë e vetme me të, sikur po shikoja botën time shpirtërore të reflektuar në pasqyrë. Ndoshta ju tingëllon pak e çuditshme një koment i tillë, por kam qenë një fëmijë tepër i ndrojtur, i tërhequr dhe me komplekse që të injektohen dashur pa dashur nga efekti që ka mbi ty realiteti në të cilin jetojmë, dhe në atë moment m’u duk sikur gjeta më në fund mjetin me të cilin mund të shprehja totalisht veten time përpara njerëzve, duke evituar ato filtra që më ishin bërë si një natyrë e dytë, një mur ndërmjetës midis meje dhe realitetit që më rrethonte. Flet zemra pa asnjë limit. Ndoshta tani shprehem në këtë mënyrë pas një lloj eksperience jete, por atëherë nuk do kisha kurajë të thosha qoftë edhe një fjalë.

*Violetën në Traviatën e keni kënduar edhe në Francë, çfarë ndryshimi pritet të ketë interpretimi në Tiranë?*

Megjithëse opera është shkruar në stilin “Gran Opera” francez, muzika është tepër italiane. Mendoj se kombinimi mes një regjie italiane, një ngjarjeje franceze dhe një interpretimi shqiptar do t’i ofrojë çdo artdashësi një këndvështrim të paparë ndonjëherë. 

*Cili është vlerësimi më i madh që ju keni marrë deri më sot në karrierën tuaj si soprano?*

Mund t’ju duket pak e çuditshme, por është një fletë e madhe kartoni. Në të janë mbresat personale të të gjithë fëmijëve që kënduan në kor të “La Boheme” të Puçinit në Filadelfia, USA. Njëri nga fëmijët kishte shkruar: Mimi, shpresoj të jetosh me gjatë sesa në opera. Ishe yll në skenë dhe yll në qiell. 

*Inva Mula, ju, por edhe shumë këngëtarë të tjerë jeni bërë kaq të famshëm në botë dhe të suksesshëm gjithashtu. Kjo është falë shkollës shqiptare apo falë edukimit tuaj jashtë Shqipërisë dhe ambicies personale?*

Unë mendoj se është një kombinim i të gjitha elementeve. Ne jemi një vend me njerëz shumë të talentuar, por shpesh harrojmë që talenti është vetëm një e dhënë e ekuacionit të suksesit. Puna e përditshme dhe aftësia për të mësuar nga kushdo janë dy elementet e tjerë, pa të cilat nuk mund të ndërtosh asgjë.

*Kush ishte i pari që zbuloi talentin e zërit tënd? Ky ishte në Shqipëri apo jashtë?*

Mendimin për të studiuar kanto më kujtohet që ia dha babait tim kompozitori Kujtim Laro. Në atë moment mua më pëlqente violina, por i ndjeri ndoshta e kishte kuptuar se instrumentet me tela nuk ishin thirrja ime. 

*Cila është pjesa tjetër e jetës tuaj?*

Për fatin tim të mirë bëj në një zanat që e dashuroj totalisht dhe kanalizoj çdo emocion në të, dhe është kthyer në një terapi për mua. Studioj gjuhë të huaja, rolet në projekt që kam duke i zbërthyer e studiuar nga ana historike e psikologjike, duke lexuar literaturë mbi atë ç’mban një partiturë. Jam me fat pasi këtë gjë e shton edhe pasioni tepër autentik i tim shoqi, i cili kur flet për muzikën arrin të zbërthejë çdo tingull në fjalë konkrete, dhe për këtë e adhuroj, pasi edhe mua gjërat abstrakte pas shpjegimit të tij më duken tepër konkrete. Ajo kohë tjetër që më mbetet e shpenzoj me pasionin tim të dytë, psikologjinë dhe filozofinë.
Filozofia që më ka ndihmuar në kohë të mira dhe të këqija ka qenë: “Shijo çdo moment të jetës tënde artistike, ndoshta më vonë jeta do të sjellë diçka të veçante, atëherë kur ti nuk e pret”. Për të arritur deri këtu rruga nuk ka qenë gjithmonë fushë me lule… por më shumë vuajtje e sakrifica…. Po përmend vetëm një që është edhe për të qarë, por edhe për të qeshur. Rreth 10 vite përpara, kur nuk më njihte askush në skenën e teatrit, mbasi mbarova specializimin në Mantova desha të filloja studimet në akademinë e “Santa Cicilias” në Romë. Pjesë e kërkesave ishte një dokument nga ambasada shqiptare në Romë, që vërtetonte se isha qytetare shqiptare dhe që kisha mbaruar studimet në Shqipëri. Pa përmendur emra, sepse asgjë e mirë nuk do të dilte nga kjo, po them se nuk arrita dot ta merrja një dokument të tillë, pasi më vërdallosën shumë. Vetëm mund ta imagjinoni sesi mund të ndihesh kur bashkatdhetarët e tu që kanë për detyrë të ndihmojnë njerëzit me dokumente të tilla, të lënë si peshku pa ujë në momentin tënd më vulnerabël. Një italian zemërmirë rrezikoi punën e vet dhe mbylli një sy për atë shkresurinë duke më thënë: ”E si mundem unë t’i them jo një vajze pa përkrahje si ti që po sakrifikon kaq shumë për të studiuar?”
Mësimet e para të muzikës i kam marrë në moshën 5-vjeç, për violinë, por shumë shpejt e kuptova që ishte më e kollajshme t’i këndoja tingujt sesa t’i prodhoja me duar. Kështu që në atë moment vendosa të ndiqja rrugën më të lehtë. Kam marrë pjesë në shumë festivale kombëtare për fëmijë, pasi frekuentova “Pallatin e Pionierëve”, ku duhet të jenë akoma në arkivat e Radio Televizionit filmimet që kam bërë, programet në TVSH, plus fituese e anketave për fëmijë në RTVSH etj... Më pas në moshën 14-vjeç hyra në Liceun Artistik për Kanto. Dua të veçoj, krahas shumë pedagogëve me të cilët kam punuar, Sonja Sulon, nëpërmjet së cilës vura themelet e muzikës, solfezhit, dhe Vangjo Kostën, pedagogun e kantos. Mësues të tjerë kanë qenë Zina Zdrava (mësuesja ime e parë përpara se të hyja në Lice, Suzana Frashëri etj...) Kam studiuar në Akademinë e Arteve për Kanto në Tiranë dhe më pas fitova bursën e studimit për në Akademinë e Mantovës në Itali, nën drejtimin e Katia Riçiarellit. Mbarova studimet në Akademinë e Santa Cecilias për Kanto e pianoforte. Pasi mbarova Universitetin në Santa Cecilia, vendosa të kuptoja si funksiononte aparati i këndimit, megjithëse kisha 20 vjet që e përdorja, vendosa të marr dhe diplomën në degën e Foniatrisë. E ndoshta duhej kjo e fundit që më bëri të fitoja konkurset më vonë si fituese në konkursin “Zërat Puçinian”, konkursin “Spoontini”, “R.Zandonaj”,etj... deri në këtë moment këtu në Francë, ku po këndoj një heroinë franceze tepër dramatike dhe një sfidë e madhe vokale.....për precizion është opera ”MIREILLE” e C.Gounod...

*Cilat janë raportet tuaja me Shqipërinë? Sa ditë në vit ju takon të jetoni këtu?*

Familja ime më e afërt jeton në Shqipëri (përveç shokut tim të jetës). Kjo bën që Shqipëria të zërë një vend të pazëvendësueshëm në zemrën time. Për sa i përket kohës, çdo gjë varet nga produksionet për momentin. Unë përpiqem të vij sa herë më jepet mundësia, por ndiej kohën që kufizohet gjithmonë e më shumë. Është një privim shpirtëror konstant.

*Cilat janë raportet e tua me familjen në Tiranë? A ju ndjekin rregullisht prindërit në aktivitetet tuaja?*

Më mungojnë shumë që të gjithë. Privimi është i përhershëm dhe konstant. Nganjëherë mendoj ç’do të kishte ndodhur sikur të mos isha larguar kurrë..., ndoshta mungesa do të merrte formë tjetër... Prindërit përpiqem t’i mbaj të angazhuar në aktivitetet e mia përmes fotografive, DVD-ve e artikuj gazetash. Për sa i përket familjes, vij nga një familje intelektuale ushtarakësh.
Roli që kanë luajtur në fushën e muzikës është tepër natyral si efekt i origjinës dhe kontaktit që kam pasur me muzikën e mrekullueshme popullore. Babin e kam nga Skrapari dhe mamin nga Vlora, dhe mund ta imagjinoni genin e muzikës që është tek unë… tradita e këngës polifonike…. Trashëgim në familje kam pasur këndimin polifonik. Më kujtohet si tani, kur isha e vogël dhe mblidheshim të gjithë, dhe hapej një darkë apo një festë në familje me një këngë popullore. Mahnitesha akoma më tepër sot, ngelesha e mrekulluar nga mënyra sesi harmonizoheshin gjithë ato zëra (këndim açappella në muzikë do të thotë pa shoqërim vegle muzikore vetëm zëra), ato tinguj humanë kaq emocionues, dhe sidomos improvizimi i vazhdueshëm…
Kjo dhe shtytja e pandërprerë për të ndjekur dëshirën dhe pasionin tim nga familja ime kanë qenë mentorët e mi.

*Kë vlerësoni ju personalisht nga artistët dhe këngëtarët shqiptarë?*

Kujtimi më i hershëm që mbaj mend ka qenë ai i Vaçe Zelës. Më është ngulitur sepse familja ime gjithmonë qeshte me mua kur unë përpiqesha ta imitoja sesi këndonte. Tepër e vogël nuk arrija të thosha dot as fjalët ashtu siç duheshin. I shikoja me inat dhe ikja nga dhoma. Aq e gjerë ishte influenca e saj si artiste, saqë kishte prekur edhe një fëmijë të vogël. Inva Mula është një tjetër këngëtare që unë e vlerësoj shumë, sidomos duke punuar me të personalisht. Është nga të paktët artistë ku talenti, puna dhe dëshira për të mësuar kanë gjetur mishërim.

_Tirana Observer_

----------


## Albo

*Ermonela Jaho, nata e fundit e “Traviatës” në Tiranë*

Nga Dhurata Hamzai

Ermonela Jaho ka qenë sopranoja e tretë të cilën publiku e ka pritur kureshtje ndezur për t’u shfaqur në natën e fundit të premierës “Triaviata” në Tiranë. Premiera që njohu suksesin e të gjitha ditëve, edhe mbrëmë në Teatrin Kombëtar të Operas dhe Baletit u përcoll ashtu si filloi ditën e parë të saj; me duartroktje dhe nderime kushtuar solistëve, sopranove, regjizorit Massimo Ranierit, tenorëve e zërave të tjerë lirikë, me duartrokitje të tjera më pas kushtuar orkestrantëve dhe dirigjentit francez Andre Bernard, i cili ka tre javë që po punon me pasion në Shqipëri për premierën. Sopranoja e talentuar Ermonela Jaho, me famë ndërkombëtare, ka luajtur mbrëmë rolin e Violetës tek “Traviata”. Ajo nuk erdhi vetëm me synimin për të luajtur bukur, por ka ardhur për të takuar nostalgjinë e saj të parë-skenën e Operas së Tiranës, aty ku e filloi rolin e parë. Jaho është kthyer në Tiranë pas një kohe të gjatë ndarjeje me publikun, sepse tashmë zëri i saj i bukur kumbon në skenat e Parisit, Nju Jorkut dhe Milanos. Ermonela Jaho konsiderohet si një yll shqiptar që shkëlqen në botë. Ajo është shfaqur e sigurtë mbrëmë ne skenë, sepse jo më shumë se një vit më parë i është dhënë rasti që të punojë me maestro Massimo Ranierin në teatrin “Verdi” të Triestes. Një pjesë të madhe të punës me këtë rol Jaho e ka kryer atje duke biseduar gjatë me maestro Ranierin rreth ideve të tij për moderimin e “Traviatës”. Jaho ka provuar çdo skenë dhe çdo detaj të pjesës, duke punuar me orë të tëra për ta veshur skenën dhe zërin me pasionin e duhur dhe suksesi nuk vonoi. Sopranoja shqiptare ka më shumë se dhjetë vjet që ngulmon suksese të tilla në skena të ndryshme të botës. Ajo, në vitin 1993 largohet nga Shqipëria për në Itali me një bursë studimi dhe më pas iu desh ta realizojë ëndrrën e ngjitjes në skena, përkrah artistëve të huaj. Në maj të vitit 1993, Ermonela Jaho fitoi konkursin në Akademinë e Mantova-s, të drejtuar nga Katia Riçareli. Në atë periudhë ajo ndodhej ende në Tiranë dhe ishte një ndër këngëtaret e zgjedhura nga vetë Riçareli. Më pas Ermonela ka dhënë një sërë koncertesh, në akademinë “S. Cecilia”-s, dhe ka fituar në disa nga konkurset si tek operat e para “Cenerentola”, nga Rossini, “L’amico Fritz” dhe ka luajtur me sukses shumë personazhe si Zhuljeta, Suzana, Kontesha, Adina, Mimi, Armida, etj. Ka interpretuar në teatrot “Aligheri”, “Ravena”, “Piçolo”, “Scala”-Milano dhe në shumë skena të tjera botërore. Bashkëpunimet kanë qenë me televizionin italin RAI, Mondovisione, BBC, etj. Ermonela Jaho ka shkëlqyer në aktivitetet e fundit në operan “Karmen” me rolin Michaela-s, në teatrin “Verdi” në Trieste, ku publiku e ka pritur mjaft mirë dhe çdo shfaqje pas kësaj për të ka qenë një sukses i madh, që u pasua me “Traviatën”. Ermonela Jaho ka dhënë koncerte të ndryshme në USA, por koncertet më të fundit i ka dhënë në Itali. Kudo që ka kënduar media ka folur për të. Gazeta “La Marseillaise” e qytetit të Marsilles, me gërma të mdha e ka filluar faqen e saj të datës 3 Janar 2006 me titullin: Opera Phocéen paraqet një “Traviatë” tejet klasike/ Sopranoja e re shqiptare Ermonela Jaho triumfon në rolin e një Violete të jashtëzakonshme. Me tej në këtë gazetë është komentuar se: “Sopranoja shqiptare e mbajti mbi supet e saja peshën e të gjithë shfaqjes”, “Ishte një surprizë qiellore paraqitja e kësaj “Traviate”, zëri i saj ishte i fuqishëm dhe me një timbër të bukur, solemn, si edhe të gdhendur në regjistrin e ulët. Ajo e njësoi me një pjekuri mahnitëse e marramendëse sa i takon vërtetësisë së rolit, por edhe me intensitet e pasion ka mishëruar një nga rolet më prekësit që ka krijuar Verdi”, ka shkruar kritiku muzikor Patrick di Maria. 

II. 

Flet dirigjenti i “Travitës”, Andre Bernard

Zoti Andre Bernard, a mund të na thoni si jeni ndjerë gjatë këtyre ditëve të punës suaj si dirigjent me artistët e Tiranës?

-Kam ardhur në Tiranë që më 26 prill dhe kam ngelur i surprizuar nga kolegët, nga solistët, nga balerinët dhe nga pianistët që shoqërojnë këngëtarët, sepse pavarësisht nivelit të vështirë ekonomik që përjetohet në Shqipëri dhe në Teatrot e saj, pasioni dhe dëshira për punë janë premisat për të ngjitur në skenë një vepër të nivelit shumë të lartë dhe unë jam i mrekulluar nga kjo që u arrit. 

Gjatë punës tuaj me orkestrën shqiptare, a mund të nxirrni një konkluzion të veçantë?

-Me orkestrën është bashkëpunimi i parë dhe unë kam patur vetëm Verdin. Që të nxjerrësh një përfundim më të saktë për një orkestër duhet të punosh me Bach me Bethoven Puccinin, etj, atëherë mund të krijosh një ide më të plotë. Por, unë mund të them se nga ky bashkëpunim kam vënë re se orkestrantët janë shumë të mirë nga ana teknike dhe baza e formimit të tyre është shumë pozitive. Ata kanë një energji të madhe për të punuar. Pra, unë mund të them se dëshira për punën është më e mira në të gjitha bashkëpunimet, pavarësisht se në cilin vend mund të jetë kjo orkestër. 

Zoti Andre Bernard, nëse ju bëjnë një ftesë në një vend tjetër të Europës e tjetrën këtu në Shqipëri, a do ta diferenconit përzgjedhjen mes tyre? 

-Unë kam shkuar në Amerikë, Japoni e vende të tjera të botës, gjithmonë e gjithëherë, ndërsa Shqipëria është për mua e re. Pra, është njësoj si të kesh pranë një grua të re. E tillë më është dukur dhe ardhja ime në Shqipëri. Unë vërtetë kam vënë re se Shqipëria ka shumë vështirësi ekonomike, por kjo pak ndikon në nivelin artistik, në operan dhe teatrin e saj dhe në karakterin e njerëzve, të cilët tashmë i kam miq. Është e qartë që paskësaj përvoje unë sapo të kem një ftesë dhe mundësi për të ardhur në Shqipëri, do të vi me kënaqësi. Pavarësisht vështirësive ekonomike, unë dëshiroj të kontribuoj në kulturën e një vendi që ka shumë dëshirë dhe kultura është gjithmonë më e rëndësishme. 

E dini, në Shqipëri mjafton të vini njëherë dhe bëheni i njohur. Jemi një vend i vogël, por që e do artin. Paskësaj ju keni nderin të klasifikoheni si artistët tanë më të njohur këtu. Mundeni për publikun të na rrëfeni diçka rreth vetes suaj?

-Unë kam lindur në Francë, në një vend të vogël të quajtur Gapp, një vend pranë kufijve të Italisë, por megjithatë është një vend shumë i bukur, me diell e me klimë të mrekullueshme. Por unë që nga mosha 16 vjeç gjithmonë kam jetuar në Paris. Prindërit e mi ende jetojnë ne Gapp, por unë dua t’u them se bashkë me mua ka ardhur edhe gruaja ime, e cila ka ardhur me shumë kënaqësi në Shqipëri. Ajo para se të vinte këtu kishte marrë hartën për të mësuar se ku binte ky vend dhe kishte gjetur guida të tjera për të mësuar se ku ishte më mirë që të kalonte kohën e lirë. Ndër to mësoi disa vende të Tiranës së Re, ose Blloku si i thoni ju, dhe mësoi se ka shumë lokale dhe bare të bukura ku mund të argëtohesh e të kalosh kohën e lirë. Pra duke kërkuar me insistim pikërisht këto vende, kur erdhi këtu, mund të them se ajo më ka shërbyer duke organizuar pushimin tim pas një pune të lodhshme. 

Cili është profesioni i bashkëshortes suaj?

-Ajo bën punën e mesueses, por është edhe presidente e një fetsivali shumë të rëndësishëm në Marsejë. Ky është një festival me një traditë 41 vjeçare ku vinë shumë instrumentistë nga e gjithë bota. Ime shoqe kur më shoqëron në këto udhëtime, megjithatë vjen si turiste, ndërsa unë vi për punë dhe kur erdha këtu e kisha merakun për punën për orkestrën, shfaqjen e të gjitha këto. Ndërsa ajo që kishte ardhur për të lexuar më mundësoi mua më shumë kontakte duke i mësuar këto vende. Pra, për mua është e rëndësishme që për jetën artistike kuptohemi shumë mirë dhe e kam atë- pjesën e gëzueshme të udhëtimeve të mia. Kjo është ajo pjesa që mua më mungon zakonisht, sapo vendos linjat në punë. 

Në këtë premierë kishte tre “Violeta”: Mariana Leka, Etleva Golemi, dhe e treta Ermonela Jaho, e cila ka ardhur posaçërisht nga Franca për këtë premierë. Çfarë mund të thuash për specifikat e të trejave, ndërsa keni punuar gjatë me to në prova?

-Me Ermonelën unë kam bërë pak prova, sepse ajo erdhi pardje dhe pak kohë i mbeti për provat, por megjithatë unë vura se gjatë provave që bëmë në piano se ajo ndihet mirë dhe e sigurt në vete. Rolin e Violetës e ka të mishëruar në të gjitha tiparet, në karakterin e saj, në mimikën e fytyrës, në lëvizjet e trupit. Është një vajzë e fortë dhe që e njeh personazhin në detaje. Njëkohësisht ka edhe një zë të bukur. Mendoj se kjo nata e fundit do të jetë spektakolare. 

Po ashtu unë kam vënë re se si dy këngëtaret e operas Mariana Leka dhe Etleva Golemi gjatë provave e kishin të mësuar aq mirë rolin e Violetës. Dukej sikur e gjithë premiera u rridhte në majë të gishtave. Jam habitur se ato kanë qenë shumë të sigurta në interpretimin e kësaj heroine. Ato kanë një vokal të shkëlqyer. Asgjë nuk ua zbeh vlerat, pavarësisht ngjyrave të ndryshme që kanë në karakterin e tyre si soprano.

Tema

----------


## Albo

*Ermonela Jaho: Mrekullitë bëhen edhe duke u rrëzuar*

Sot ngjitet në skenën e operës për të interpretuar në "Traviatën" me regji të Massimo Ranierit. Sopranoja e shumëpritur shpreh bindjen dhe i beson një revolucioni regjisorial në opera. I beson dhe energjisë së tokës ku ajo do të këndojë sot. Prandaj për tre orë i ka bërë provat zbathur

Duket se edhe kur flet, interpreton. Kjo nuk do të thotë se është false. Mimika, duart, që vazhdimisht hedhin pas veshit flokët e gjatë e pastaj lëvizin në ajër, flasin. Përçon energji pozitive pa fund. Edhe ajo vetë e beson, e ndien një gjë të tillë. Të paktën këtë herë. Sapo mbërriti në Tiranë, pas një udhëtimi të lodhshëm, të shoqëruar me humbje bagazhesh, Ermonela Jaho u ngjit në skenën e provave në Teatrin Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit. Zbathi këpucët dhe këndoi për tre orë. Donte të thithte gjithë energjinë e skenës së Tiranës. Energjinë pozitive që nuk mundi t'ia përçonte 4 vjet më parë, kur këndoi në "Elisir d'amore". Këtë herë ndjen të jetë ndryshe. Edhe ajo vetë është më e rritur. Emrin e sopranos e gjen në kalendarët operistikë francezë, italianë, madje edhe amerikanë. Kritika e huaj komenton Miminë, apo Violetën e realizuar prej saj si të mrekullueshme. Sot ngjitet në skenën e TKOB, për të interpretuar në operën "Traviata" me regji të Massimo Ranierit. E ka interpretuar dy vjet më parë në Trieste dhe i rikthehet në natën e fundit të shfaqjes në Tiranë. Gjithnjë në kërkim të së resë dhe zbulimit të vetes, sopranoja mbështet një revolucion në regjinë operistike, në mënyrë që muzika të përçojë emocion në çdo kohë.

Jeni në Tiranë për Violetën e regjisorit Ranieri, si ju duket ajo krahasuar me versionet e tjera klasike?

Ndryshimi është tek përqendrimi i vëmendjes mbi aktorët. Them aktorët dhe jo këngëtarët, pasi ky ka qenë edhe qëllimi i Ranierit. Kam vënë re edhe në teatrot e tjerë, edhe tek këngëtarë të mëdhenj me emër, që preokupimi më i madh është nota, muzika, duke lënë mënjanë anët dramatike. Ky është revolucioni që ka bërë Massimo Ranieri. Ana dramaturgjike është shumë e rëndësishme. Fakti që "Traviata", apo të tjera vepra u kanë rezistuar shekujve, do të thotë se përcjell diçka edhe për brezat e sotshëm. Violeta është një vajzë e re, e detyruar të prostituojë, por kjo nuk do të thotë që ajo duhet shumëzuar me zero. Verdi i ka dhënë një muzikë të mrekullueshme, Dyma një botë shpirtërore të jashtëzakonshme. Secili prej nesh e di se çdo të thotë të të rrahë zemra kur dashuron, apo kur do diçka që nuk mund ta arrish për arsye të ndryshme. Dhe dhimbja e madhe që ndjen, kur nuk mund ta kesh. Kjo ndodh edhe tek Violeta dhe Ranieri do të vërë në dukje pikërisht pasionin që rritet brenda saj, forcën shpirtërore për të sakrifikuar, për të dashuruar e për tu larguar. Që të mund të afrosh brezat e rinj tek opera duhet t'i ofrosh diçka që t'i prekë. Publiku duhet të hreflektojë, të shohë veten si në pasqyrë. Dhe është diçka shumë e bukur të përcjellësh emocione, të bësh njerëz të përloten.

Si e pritët dy vjet më parë propozimin për ta interpretuar rolin në Trieste?

Janë ca lëvizje, ca pozicione, me të cilat nuk jemi mësuar, jo vetëm t'i bëjmë, por edhe t'i shohim. Duhet thënë që nuk janë komode për të kënduar. Por është një lloj sfide, për të provuar veten. Është e vështirë. Kur na e propozoi këtë variant në Trieste, të gjithë mbetëm pa fjalë. Ai qeshi dhe na tha që këtu do të na provonte se çfarë artistësh ishim, pasi notat këndoheshin dhe ne për atë punë kishim studiuar. Për të thyer akullin dhe për të na futur në botën dramaturgjike, ishte ai që provonte të këndonte me zë operistik, të rrëzohej, të shtrinte përtokë, me një pasion të atillë, që të gjithëve na vuri në sedër dhe donim ta arrinim. Arritëm të futeshim në këtë botë, të qanim, të qeshnim, të jetonim me veprën. Ishte një këndvështrim shumë interesant për ne. Na dha një armë më shumë.

Në njëfarë mënyre thyet tabutë brenda vetes?

Pikërisht kjo. Veprat kanë nevojë të bëhen më bashkëkohore. Kam dëgjuar dhe kam parë që publiku po largohet nga opera, nga muzika klasike, sepse i jepet shumë rëndësi perfeksionit vokal. Sigurisht pa të nuk mund të paraqitesh në mënyrë dinjitoze, por në fund të fundit je një qënie njerëzore dhe është shumë më bukur të dalë një zë i ngashëruar sesa një notë shumë e bukur, por që vjen e ftohtë, e pabesueshme për publikun. Përse duhet shpenzuar para dhe kohë për të ndjekur një gjë të tillë, që nuk të përcjell emocion, një dru që këndon, madje që torturohet për të nxjerrë një notë të bukur? E reja nuk pranohet lehtë. Duke mos e njohur, përpara pranimit është mospëlqimi. Por është një sfidë që artisti duhet t'i bëjë vetes. Ishte një eksperiencë shumë e bukur dhe e vlefshme, sepse më dha ca sinjale, zbuloi dramaticitetin tim në skenë, të cilin tashmë e ruaj si thesar dhe e përdor në çdo lloj rasti që kam. Dhe ajo që e bën Ermonelën të veçantë nuk është zëri, pasi talente ka shumë, por të transmetuarit të diçkaje përtej zërit. Më dha çelësin që të zbuloj veten. Interpretoj vërtetë Violetën, por në të njëjtën kohë shfaq edhe Ermonelën. Janë ndjenja të miat që ngatërrohen në personazhin e veprës.

Dihet që publiku italian është shumë më sqimatar karshi operës klasike, se sa shqiptarët, si u prit premiera e Ranierit në Itali?

Nuk u prit shumë mirë në mënyrë absolute nga publiku. Në konferenca shtypi ngrinin zërin me të madhe se këngëtari duhet të këndojë dhe se ishin pavend i kënduari shtrirë në divan. Ishin shumë të revoltuar. Por si unë ashtu edhe Inva mbrojtëm idenë se është mirë të ruash klasiken, por është e nevojshme të afrohesh tek publiku me diçka sa më njerëzore. Kur dikush vuan, nuk pret të krihet, të rregullojë flokët, rrobat e pastaj të nisë të tregojë. Me zemër në dorë dhe në gjunjë të rrëfehet. Është zemra që flet, zëri që dridhet Kam përshtypjen se me kalimin e kohës do të pranohet edhe ky këndvështrim. Edhe publiku duhet edukuar. Duhen bërë edhe eksperimente. Muzika është e njëjta, ndërkohë që duhen gjetur forma për ta servirur. Koha është gjykatësi më i mirë, ajo vetë ka për t'i dhënë vendin që i takon çdo gjëje.

Pra ju jeni për një "rifreskim" të regjisë operistike?

Një "Traviatë" tjetër që bëra para dy muajsh, regjia e së cilës drejtohej nga vajza e regjisorit të madh Peter Brook, shkonte në këtë hulli. Shtëpia e Violetës ishte një diskotekë e ngritur në një pishinë boshe, me shumë drita, shkëlqim. Tregon si mund të jetë një femër e kohëve të sotshme. Tregon degradimin e saj. Nga njëra anë shkëlqimi, zhurma e jetës së shfrenuar nga ana tjetër, përmes trukeve dramaturgjike ajo kollitej gjak. U shokova pak në fillim, pasi më duhej të kërceja rrok, të isha në qendër të vëmendjes, të këndoja me kokë poshtë. Duhet të isha sa më e natyrshme, sa më afër të përditshmes. Ishte shumë e lodhshme dhe pas provës së parë ndihesha e konsumuar. Mendova se nuk do t'ia dilja, por kam dhënë 10 shfaqje të saj. Gati qaja në hotel, lëvizjet e mija më dukeshin false. Doja të isha e vërtetë, që publiku të mendonte se unë vuaja, qaja, tallesha. Fillova të reagoj, duke zbuluar njëkohësisht edhe limitet e mia. Nuk kanë kufi potencialet humane, mund të bëhen mrekullira. Duhet provuar, edhe duke u rrëzuar, edhe duke u vrarë. Kam zbuluar kaq shumë gjëra në veten time, që nuk i dija. Çdonjëri prej nesh ka brenda vetes aftësi të pazbuluara, por duhet të të ofrohet një mundësi, në të kundërt mbetesh në të njëjtin nivel. Deri sa ekziston jeta, ekziston e reja. Eksperienca me këta regjisorë më ka hapur një botë të re. Dhe ky është vetëm fillimi.

Kjo do të thotë që nuk do të hrefuzonit asnjë ofertë tjetër të këtij lloji?

Opera e fundit që kam interpretuar është "Mireille" e Charles Gounod, ku regjiori më kërkoi të këndoja e kryqëzuar, shtrirë. Nuk shihja as dirigjentin, as publikun. Por gjërat vijnë aq natyrshëm dhe kanë një impakt tjetër tek publiku. Godasin. Tashmë jam unë që i pëlqej të tilla sfida. Këto i japin shtysë karrierës sime, pasi siç ju thashë zëra të mrekullueshëm ka shumë. Por ajo që mungon është grinta, është sfida. E rëndësishme është të thuash diçka. Ky është një ndër çelësat e suksesit tim dhe jam shumë e kënaqur nga kjo. Ende nuk jam e infektuar nga perfeksionizmi. Janë opera që i bën qindra herë dhe duhet të gjesh diçka të re.

Përveç faktit që opera është jeta juaj, si do ta përkufizonit ndryshe atë?

Për mua është një lloj terapie. Që e vogël, madje edhe sot në jetën e përditshme jam shumë e mbyllur, e drojtur dhe me operën kam gjetur kanalizimin për të çliruar të gjitha emocionet pa privime. Çdo gjë që kam, e shpreh. Këtu qëndron e veçanta, sepse në interpretim është një pjesë e zemrës sime. Nuk është thjesht këngëtarja, por Ermonela. Një lot që del është një afeksion i privuar. Në art duhet pasion. Nëse në gjëra të tjera duhet diplomaci, ftohtësi, arti nuk pranon ftohtësi, staticitet. Janë ndjenjat ato që fitojnë. Klimën mesdhetare, kokëfortësinë a la shqiptare, gjaknxehtësinë e kam përdorur në favorin tim. Sa herë që njerëzit më pyesin se si arrija të qaja në skenë, u them se jam nga Shqipëria dhe kjo ngjall edhe më shumë kuriozitet.

Shumë të tjerëve kombësia iu ka hapur probleme

Fillimisht po. Ky është një lloj çmimi që duhet paguar, për gjithçka Shqipëria ka kaluar. Në fillim ka qenë një pengesë shumë e madhe. Kur kanë mësuar se jam shqiptare më kanë mbyllur dyert në fytyrë, por u takon artistëve ta ndryshojnë këtë situatë. Unë besoj tek kjo që bëj. Besoj tek puna dhe shkolla që kam bërë. Në fillimet e mia, edhe pse inferiore dhe e mënjanuar kam pasur mundësinë të vërtetoj se shkolla jonë është shumë e fortë. Eh, na mungon disiplina dhe në këtë rast kokëfortësia është kundër nesh. Por duhet që ne që jemi jashtë të tregojmë anët tona më të mira, t'i detyrojmë të tjerët të na pranojnë. Tu tregojmë se vlejmë. Kemi shumë për t'i treguar botës. Kemi një histori dhe talent. Duhet t'ua servirim, pse jo edhe t'ua imponojmë. Dhe këtë duke i prekur në zemër, sigurisht.

Si e gjeni Teatrin e Operës në këtë rikthim?

Nga ana organizative shoh se ka përmirësime. Nga ana e profesor Zhani Cikos shoh përpjekje për të bërë më shumë se ç'janë mundësitë këtu. Ndihet pasioni në punë, por mungon disiplina. Arti pa disiplinë nuk ka vlerë. Talentit i duhet shtuar puna e përditshme, pasioni. Duhet të besosh, të jesh modest, kokëulur, të thithësh sa më shumë dhe të japësh sa më shumë.

Pasi kënduat "Elisir d'amore", 4 vjet më parë u larguat e mërzitur nga Tirana, pse?

E kisha menduar ndryshe takimin e parë. Por duhet pak kohë që të pranohesh edhe nga vendi yt. Nuk di, u ndjevapak si jetime. Ndoshta edhe një ngjarje që më ndodhi në skenë. Është pjesë e regjisë një letër që merr personazhi. Mua më erdhi një letër anonime e shkruar në shqip. Më vrau shumë. Nuk mund t'ua them përmbajtjen. Madje kjo është hera e parë që e tregoj një fakt të tillë. Por unë nuk i mbaj dot gjërat për vete. Nuk mbaj zemërim. E grisa atë letër. Mendova që personi që ma ka nisur është në sallë dhe këndova si e çmendur. Mendova që jam në shtëpinë time. Më erdhi shumë keq. Mu duk vetja anakronike, që kisha besuar tek dashamirësia dhe mikpritja e shqiptarit, dashuria për njëri-tjetrin. Ishte utopi? Nuk e mendoja një pritje kaq të ftohtë, ndërkohë që në Amerikë kam patur një pritje të mrekullueshme nga shqiptarët atje. Ndoshta ishte malli për vendin. Pas shfaqjes, pasi mbarova konferencën e shtypit, drejtori i teatrit më bën një surpizë. Ishte një grup prej 17 shqiptarësh, që donte të më takonte. Ermonela që i bëri ata të qanin, kur i dëgjoi të flisnin shqip: "Na kënaqe moj çupë!" u bë fare e vogël. Fillova të qaja dhe mendova: Nuk është një utopi. Gjithsesi situta të tilla të ndihmojnë të rritesh, të forcojnë, të veshin me një koracë të hekurt, që shkrin vetëm kur del në skenë. Gjithë atë që ndjeva, faktin që u revoltova, që qava brenda vetes e përdora në skenë. Ekziston e zeza, pa është e bardha, është e qara dhe qeshura.

Dhe si ndiheni në kthimin e dytë?

Këtë herë jam pak e lodhur, pasi kam pasur një periudhë shumë intensive. Dy netë më parë këndova në një operë dramatike, e ndryshme nga "Traviata" nga ana vokale e teknike. Duhet pak kohë që të shndërrohesh. Duhet të jesh një lloj kameleoni. Është tërësisht ndryshe të këndosh në skenën tënde. Nuk është ajo skena e madhe, luksoze, e shndritshme, por ka një emocion që nuk e gjen askund tjetër. Ndoshta do t'ju duket çudi, por mbrëmë hoqa këpucët dhe bëra gjithë provat zbathur. U besoj shumë energjive që të përçon një vend, energjive që përcjellin njerëzit, qofshin këto pozitive, apo negative. Thashë, dua të marr me vete gjithë energjinë e këtij teatri, ta kem si mbrojtje për gjithçka që do jap. Ishte një emocion i madh.

Ku do të jeni pas Tiranës?

Pas Tiranës interpretoj tek "Lucia di Lammermoor" në Gjermani, pastaj "Traviatën" në Francë, ku do të qëndroj për një kohë të gjatë. Duket sikur po më adoptojnë teatrot francezë. Janë të gjitha role të reja. Më tej në Amerikë, Angli. Filozofia ime është që të jap maksimumin në një shfaqje. Edhe sikur ajo të jetë e 10-a, për mua është e para dhe ndoshta e fundit.

Ju kushton shumë?

Kërkon sakrificë. Je vetëm. Është një profesion që kur e bën me pasion të fut në "dhomën e depresionit". Nëse ka vlerë të madhe për ty, atëherë duhet të paguash një çmim. Duhet të heqësh dorë nga afektet dhe të gjitha mungesat duhet t'i kthesh në forcë kur je para publikut.

Ju lodh valixhja?

Nuk më lodh të kënduarit më shumë se valixhja. Por ajo është shtëpia materiale që marr gjithnjë me vete.

Shekulli

----------


## Fiori

*Zëri i sopranos shqiptare Ermonela Jaho, kësaj rradhe kumboi në Berlin.*
*nga Alma Papamihali*

"Maria Stuart", ishte opera e rradhës që do t´i shtohej repertorit të sopranos shqiptare, Ermonela Jaho. Oper kjo, që renditet ndër më të vështirat e kompozimeve klasike. Për të parën herë, kjo oper vjen në skenë nga një soprano kaq e re, 33 vjeçare, pasi deri më parë ishte interpretuar nga artiste me përvojë më të madhe skenike dhe moshë mbi 40 vjeçare. Kjo për faktin, që vështirësia e saj ka lidhje si me anën vokale, ashtu edhe me atë psikologjike. Një sfidë tjetër e rradhës kjo. Opera e Gaetano Donizzetit, përshkruan konfliktin për fron ndërmjet mbretëreshës së Skocisë, Maria Stuarta (Ermonela Jaho) dhe mbretëreshës Elisabeth të Anglisë (Katarina Karneus). Maria Stuart, e burgosura e mbretëreshës angleze, prezantohet në skenë, kryelartë. e bukur dhe krenare, deri në fund të jetës së saj, si e dënuara e Elizabethës.  E tillë është dhe Ermonela: kryelartë, e bukur dhe krenare, jo vetëm në rolin kryesor të Marias, por edhe pas shfaqjes. Mes durtrokitjeve të parreshtura në sallë, publiku vazhdonte të qëndronte nën entuziazmin e pafund, duke pritur Ermonelën, që prezantonte para tij çdo pjesmarrës së shfaqjes, deri së fundi dhe dirigjentin e talentuar nga Parisi, Alain Altinoglu i cili drejtoi dorën nga Ermonela, për t´ju thënë të pranishmëve në sallë: "Gjithçka i dedikohet Ermonelës sonte". Një sukses i merituar i sopranos sonë të talentuar, që nëse dikujt do t´i jepej rasti t´a ndiqte drejtpërsëdrejti në sallë, patjetër do t´i krijonte përshtypjen e të qënit i privilegjuar, ndërkohë që do mendonte që një artiste kaq e talentuar shqiptare, gëzon respektin dhe dhe admirimin e plotë të publikut të huaj. Dukej sikur kishte dhënë në atë shfaqje gjithë energjinë e saj, deri në fundin e shpirtit. Të tillë emocion di të japë vetëm Ermonela, që mundet jo vetëm të zotërojë rolin e saj, por edhe të përfshijë publikun në të njëjtën gjendje emocionale, që do t´a mbajë mbërthyer deri në fund të shfaqjes.Ndaj nuk është rastësi, që plani i saj për muajt e ardhshëm është mjaft i ngjeshur.Në muajt prill - maj, do të interpretojë rolin e Manon, në operën "Manon" të J. Massenet,  (Francë). Në maj - qershor, rolin e Magdës, në operën "La Rondine" të G. Puccinit, (Trieste). Më pas operan "Carmen" në Mondovisione (Francë). Po në Francë, rolin e Semiramidës, në operan "Semiramida", operan "Carmen", në Angli, Skoci, operan "Madame Butterfly" në Detroit...etj etj.


*Cili është stacioni që ndalet Ermonela pas përfundimit të shfaqjeve?*
Jetoj në New York dhe pse siç biseduam, jam në lëvizje të përhershme për shkak të kontratave, sidomos në Evropë.

*Tashmë repertori juaj rradhit shfaqje në qytetet më në zë të Evropës si: Berlin, Paris, Barcelonë, Londër, Mynich,Trieste, si dhe në kontinentin tjetër Detroit, Filadelfia etj. Cili qytet mbetet për ju më i ngrohti dhe do donit t´i riktheheshit me dëshirë?*
(Qesh). Keni harruar përgjigjen. Tirana, mbetet qyteti që më rilind emocione të reja, qyteti ku unë rigjenerohem. Publiku shqiptar nuk mund të krahasohet me asnjë publik të botës. Vendi yt të fal të tjera emocione, tjetër ndjenjë. Kohëve të fundit, nëpër shfaqjet e dhëna sidomos ne Amerikë (Filadelfia, Detroit etj), shqiptarët që jetojnë prej disa vitesh atje, më kanë ndjekur shpesh nëpër shfaqjet që kam dhënë. Mbase numri i tyre në krahasim me numrin e publikut në sallë, që numëronte mijëra, ka qenë i një raporti të vogël, megjithatë, për nga vlera dhe emocioni që më kanë falur me prezencën e tyre, të pakrahasueshëm.. 
Çdo shqiptar, më ka sjellë me vete një copëz Shqipëri, duke plotësuar një boshllëk që ndihet tek unë, nëpër shfaqjet larg vendit, larg publikut tonë të mrekullueshëm.


*Po flasim vetëm për operat.
A "rreh" zemra e Ermonelës, për diçka tjetër përveç operas? A e keni gjetur shokun e jetës?*
Po, jam e martuar me një muzikolog shqiptar dhe jam shumë e lumtur për këte.
Ndihem e dashuruar, por admiroj dhe faktin, që ndaj të njëjtin pasion me shokun e jetës. 
Është me të vërtetë diçka e veçantë përjetimi i shkrirjes së artit dhe në jetën private, pasi e bën atë më emocionale dhe më të larmishme. Mbase kemi të bëjmë me rastin e "të qënit artiste në çdo çast të jetës".

*Valixhja, është gjithashtu pjesë e jetës suaj, e së përditshmes. Çfarë nuk mungon në bagazhin e Ermonelës?*
Asnjëherë nuk i kam ndarë fotot e familjes sime (mamit dhe babit kur kanë qenë të rinj) , si dhe atë shokut tim të jetës.Gjithashtu kohëve të fundit, kësaj pakete të domosdoshme për mua, i është shtuar dhe një kapëse e thjeshtë flokësh e sime mëje, që fatkeqësisht nuk jeton më, që nga gushti i vitit të kaluar. Është një simbol fare i thjeshtë, që ma sjell pranë kudo që ndodhem, me thjeshtësinë e flokëve të saj duke më dhënë forcë. ...ndërsa unë vazhdoj të këndoj dhe për të, sepse e di sa krenare do ndihej ajo, nëse do të ishte në sallë mes publikut, ashtu siç do ndihej krenare, çdo nënë shqiptare për vajzen e saj.

*Përmendni një çast të lumtur, përveç duartrokitjeve, apo suksesit në sallë...*
Mbase janë disa detaje shumë të vogla, por shumë domethënëse që mua më falin çaste të lumtura.
Mund të përmend gëzimin që ndjeva, kur nipit tim  Mateos i doli dhëmbi i parë, apo kur shoh mbesën Paola të luajë në piano etj.

*Cilën fjalë përdorni më shumë?*
"Faleminderit", në disa gjuhë të botës.

*Meqë ra fjala tek gjuhët e huaja, sa të tilla zotëron Ermonela?*
Anglisht, italisht, frengjisht (pak spanjisht) dhe po merrem momentalisht me gjermanishten. 

*Cila është motoja juaj...*
"Nesër është një ditë e re..." .Më tërheq e reja, ndaj urrej monotoninë. Artisti ka përgjegjësi jo  vetëm për veten e tij, por edhe për publikun. 
Dua t´i fal publikut një emocion të ri, jo atë të një dite të kaluar.Kështu ndihem e qetë, por edhe publiku besoj, i kënaqur.

*Një mesazh, që do t´i drejtonit lexuesve shqiptarë...*
Qëndroni artistë në shpirt. Nuk është e thënë patjetër të ngjtesh në skenë, për t´a arritur diçka të tillë. 
Ndonjëherë detaje fare të thjeshta, pasqyrojnë një shpirt të bukur njerëzor.
Gjithashtu ju them: Ju dua shumë, jeni vërtetë fantastikë!


*Foto: LaSonnambula - Verona2007*

----------


## Ermelita

Do doja shume ta degjoja...jam admiruese e muzikes klasike ngase edhe vete kam ushtruar nje kohe te gjate per mexosoprano.
Te kendosh ariet e Traviates nuk eshte e lehte keshtuqe me jep te kuptoj se kemi te bejme me nje artiste vertete te formuar.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Ermonela Jaho korr sukses në operën mbretërore londineze

Talenti i sopranos shqiptares mahnit publikun. Ajo realizon një interpretim fantastik në rolit e Violetës në operën La Traviata të Verdit

Nga Royal Opera House
Muhamed Veliu

Gazeta Shqip

*Sopranoja shqiptare, Ermonela Jaho, është duartrokitur gjatë nga publiku britanik në debutimin e saj të parë në Royal Opera House të Londrës.* 
Ardhja e saj në këtë opera me famë botërore, për të interpretuar rolin e Violetës në La Traviata të Verdit, ka qenë tejet e rastësishme dhe e papritur për sopranon 33-vjeçare. Në dy netët e para të kësaj opere, roli i Violetës është interpretuar nga sopranoja Anna Netrebko. Por një sëmundje e saj me bronshit ka detyruar organizatorët e kësaj operea të zgjedhin shqiptaren Jaho për ta zëvendësuar. Ermonela Jaho, e ardhur me urgjencë nga New Yorku, ku jeton, në debutimin e saj të parë në Londër ka shpalosur një performancë jashtëzakonisht të lartë, duke interpretuar me nivel rolin e besuar. 
Për të ishte një sakrificë e jashtëzakonshme, pasi kishte shumë pak kohë për të bërë provat e duhura me aktorët e tjerë. Në fillim të operës audienca u duk pak e zhgënjyer, pasi nuk interpretonte sopranoja ruse, Anna Netrebko, siç ata e prisnin. Ermonela, nga njëri akt në tjetrin e rriti nivelin e interpretimit, duke fituar duartrokitjet e publikut. 
Në aktin e tretë dhe final, performanca e saj ishte e jashtëzakonshme, duke e mbyllur me sukses 3 orë e 12 minuta shfaqje. Njëri nga spektatorët do të deklaronte: Interpretimi i saj ishte me të vërtetë fantastik. Zhgënjimin e tyre në fillim të operës e ka shuar me origjinalitet shqiptarja Jaho, e cila ka dhënë maksimumin, duke interpretuar me shpirt. Për sopranon shqiptare, e cila mbërriti në Londër pas një debutimi të suksesshëm në Berlin, interpretimi i Violetës është i njohur dhe njëkohësisht i dashur për të. 
Debutimin e parë në këtë rol në Tiranë ajo e ka pasur që kur ka qenë 17 vjeçe. Violetën ajo do ta interpretonte edhe në skena të tjera me famë botërore, si në operën shtetërore në Mynih, teatrin San Carlo të Napolit, teatrin Xhuzepe Verdi në Trieste, si dhe në opera të ndryshme në Amerikë. 
Jaho është vlerësuar nga kritikët britanikë si një soprano me zë dhe interpretim skenik të një lloji të veçantë. 
Pas Inva Mulës, me rolin e Violetës, Saimir Pirgut në operën Xhani Skici, Armonela Jaho bëhet e treta shqiptare e cila interpreton me sukses në Covent Garden, ku ndodhet Royal Opera House.

Veprimtaria

Ishte ende fëmijë kur Ermonela prek për herë të parë artin muzikor në Qendrën Kulturore të Fëmijëve në Tiranë, e më pas në Liceun Artistik dhe në Akademinë e Arteve në Tiranë. Më 1993 seleksionohet nga sopranoja e njohur italiane, Katja Riçareli, në Tiranë, vlerësim ky që e çoi Ermonelën në konservatoret e Mantovës dhe në Santa Çeçilia të Romës. Debuton me partnerë të tillë si Paolo Montarselo, Juan Diego Flores, Jean Pierre Trevisani etj. Jep një koncert recital në teatrin Cavour Imperial në Romë, në vitin 1998. Interpreton në operën Maddalena të Prokofievit në teatrin e operës në Santa Cecilia të Romës, transmetuar direkt nga RAI 3 në vitin 1998. Në festivalin Puçinian këndon arie të G.G. Luporinit në Luça. Në shkurt 1999 këndon në rolin e Mimisë në operën Boheme të Puçinit në Bolonja. Merr pjesë në Festivalin e Stress, duke interpretuar Srabat Meter të Pergolezit me orkestrën Giusepe Verdi dhe në shtator të vitit 1999 merr pjesë në koncertin Le voci di 2000″ të zhvilluar në teatrin Reggio di Parma në Parma. Këndon në Venecia në vitin 2000 në rolin e Suzanës në operën La nozze di Figaro të Mozartit. Në shtator 2000 këndon në Torino operën La Rosignol të Stravinskit me orkestrën e Rai-t të Torinos e transmetuar nga RAI. Ftohet në Irlandë të marrë pjesë në Oxford Festival, ku interpreton Violetën nga opera Traviata. Ftohet të interpretojë në një koncert bamirësie në Kosovë në janar të vitit 2001. Në mars të 2001 zhvillon një recital në Bejrut në festivalin Al Bustan. Në maj 2001 merr pjesë me trupën operistike të Tuluzës në Francë, ku këndon rolin e Suzanës nga opera Dasma e Figaros. Në korrik 2001 ftohet në koncertin GALA, organizuar në Dublin. Në gusht 2001 merr pjesë në Festivalin Rosinian në Pesaro, duke kënduar Srabat Mater të Rosinit e transmetuar direkt nga RAI. Në tetor 2001 kthehet në Irlandë në festivalin e përvitshëm me zërat më të mirë, ku këndon operën Kapuletët e Montegët të Belinit në rolin e Xhuljetës, si dhe Sapho të Masnet në rolin e Irenës, dhënë drejtpërsëdrejti nga BBC e incizuar në CD. Në shtator-nëntor 2002 në Irlandë interpreton rolin e Xhildës nga opera Rigoleto e Verdit. Ermonela Jaho ka shkëlqyer në aktivitetet e fundit në operën Karmen me rolin Michaela-s, në teatrin Verdi në Trieste. Në maj 2007, sopranoja e talentuar Ermonela Jaho ka luajtur në TOB, Shqipëri, në rolin e Violetës te Traviata. Dy vjet më parë, në 2006, asaj i është dhënë rasti që të punojë me maestro Massimo Ranierin në teatrin Verdi të Triestes. Ka interpretuar në teatrot Aligheri, Ravena, Piçolo, Scala-Milano dhe në shumë skena të tjera botërore, ku së fundmi në atë londineze, Royal Opera House. Bashkëpunimet kanë qenë me televizionin italian RAI, Mondovisione, BBC etj. Rezulton të jenë 10 CD me zërin e saj. Fiton çmimin special të kritikës në konkursin G.Pucini në Milano në vitin 1997. Fiton çmimin e parë në konkursin Spuntini International në Ankona të Italisë në vitin 1999. Çmimin e parë në Zandonai Competition, në Rovereto, Italy, 1999. Best Singer of the Wexford Festival, në Wexford Ireland 2000.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Rrëfimi i sopranos që mahniti mijëra spektatorë në Operën Mbretërore të Londrës

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Për publikun britanik deri një javë më parë sopranoja Ermonela Jaho ishte një emër i panjohur. Kur Piter Catona drejtor i Royal Opera House në Londër doli përpara 2500 spektatorëve duke anonçuar se rolin e Violetës në La Traviatën e Verdit nuk do ta interpretonte siç pritej, sopranoja Anna Netrebko për arsye shëndetësore, por një shqiptare, një lajm i tillë do ti befasonte të gjithë. Emri zëvendësues i ruses, Netrebko, ishte Ermonela Jaho e cila kishte udhëtuar nga Nju Jorku duke mbërritur në këtë opera vetëm dy orë përpara shfaqjes. Kaq u desh që në sallë të nisnin pëshpërimat, mërzitja deri diku zhgënjimi të cilat shqiptarja do ti shuante shumë shpejt. E ndërsa publiku ishte vënë në siklet pasi vallë a do të mundte sopranoja shqiptare të zëvendësonte me dinjitet sopranon Netrebko me një pamje shumë të bukur dhe flokë bionde, prapa perdes ku priste Jaho i dukej vetja sikur bota po i lëvizte nën këmbë. Kishte të drejtë. Ishte përballë një prove jashtëzakonisht të madhe nga e cila deri diku varej edhe karriera e saj e ardhshme të paktën nëse synonte rikthimin në Royal Opera House. Se çfarë ndodhi atë natë ku pa asnjë lloj prove, pa njohur aktorët e tjerë ajo u ngjit në skenën e kësaj opere mbretërore për herë të parë ekskluzivisht për Shqip Ermonela Jaho e rrëfehen me detaje. Ka disa momente që ka mbaruar shfaqja e radhës. Me shpejtësi ajo fshin nga fytyra grimin, ndërkohë një nga producentët i tregon se jashtë operës te hyrja e artistëve një turmë njerëzish presin të marrin autografe prej saj. Pasi ka mbaruar rituali i dhënies së autografeve, madje edhe fotografimit me disa prej adhuruesve të saj të rinj, ulemi për një kafe në Somerset House buzë lumit Tamiz. E lodhur, por e gëzuar nga një tjetër sukses sopranoja 33-vjeçare thotë se në Londër e planifikonte të vinte më vonë. Por kjo ardhje ishte tejet e papritur. Royal Opera House është një nga operat më të rëndësishme në botë. Të interpretoja/ këtu ishte një ndër arritjet e mia. E kisha parashikuar pak më vonë jo kaq shpejt. Fati që nuk parashikohet asnjëherë më dha këtë mundësi. Emocionet kanë qenë të jashtëzakonshme, pasi erdha në mënyrë shumë të papritur, pa prova, pasi mendoja se deri në momentin e fundit do të këndonte kolegia ruse. Lajmin që do të këndoja ma dhanë sapo shkela në aeroportin Gatwick, nis të rrëfejë Jaho. Sipas saj, kur ka mbërritur në Royal Opera House i dukej vetja si një robot, e mpirë nga emocionet. Gjithçka do të ndryshonte kur drejtori i kësaj opere ka përmendur origjinën e sopranos Jaho, e cila kishte zëvendësuar yllin e asaj nate sopranon Netrebko. Rreth këtij momenti Ermonela thotë: Nisa të dridhem. Më dukej sikur kisha harruar fjalët. Nuk më kujtohet asgjë. Ku jam duke shkuar, si e mora këtë guxim, kurajëâ¦. por nuk kishte kthim prapa. Ankthin tim e shtuan edhe pëshpëritjet e publikut që kishin ardhur të dëgjonin Anna Netrebkon, e cila është e famshme në Londër. Kur hyra në skenë e ndieja ftohtësinë e publikut, madje deri atje sa kostumi që kisha veshur për këtë rol më dukej 10-fish më i rëndë se pesha normale. Mezi merrja frymë. Salla më dukej shumë e madhe, nuk po orientohesha të gjeja të dashurin e Violetës që është Alfredo, një nga rolet kryesore të La Traviatës. Kështu fillova të interpretoja frazë pas fraze, duke parë publikun që pas çdo dueti duartrokisnin. Kaq është dashur për Jahon, e cila më pas ka dashur ti injektojë atij publiku që e priti me zhgënjim pasionin, gjaknxehtësinë që ka shqiptari që në art është një thesar i vërtetë duke përcjellë emocion. Më pas, gjithçka për Jahon ka qenë një normalitet me alternimin në mënyrë perfekte me aktorët e tjerë për tri aktet e operës që ka zgjatur më shumë se tri orë. Në fund lot, jo lot të detyrueshëm nga vdekja Violetës siç e kërkon skenari, por lot gëzimi. Ermonela Jaho ia kishte dalë mbanë provës më të rëndësishme në karrierën e saj të interpretimit tejet spontan në Covent Garden ku ndodhet kjo operë duke shkrirë ftohtësinë e akullt të publikut anglez. Ishte pikërisht ky publik që do të ngrihej i tëri në këmbë duke e rikthyer Jahon disa herë në skenë për ti përshëndetur ata si pasojë e duartrokitjeve të pafundme. E njëjta skenë do të përsëritej për tre net me radhë në atë skenë ku kanë kënduar e duartrokitur emrat më të mëdhenj të operës botërore, tashmë mes tyre një shqiptare që linte gjurmët e saj sikurse dy bashkëkombësit e saj, Inva Mula dhe Sajmir Pirgu, po në të njëjtën skenë. Përballë njerëzve që duartrokisnin derdhnin lot apo bërtisnin bravo bravo, Ermonela Jaho thotë se nuk e besonte që ia kishte dalë mbanë kësaj sfide apo aventure pak rëndësi ka emri. Isha krenare që unë si shqiptare arrita diçka në këtë skenë, pasi është diçka që nuk ndodh përdit, thotë Ermonela. Ajo ka më se të drejtë, por nuk fsheh pezmatimin që në atë shfaqje të kishte shqiptarë disa, prej tyre ku edhe ambasadorit Zef Mazi ajo i kishte nisur bileta falas për ta parë bashkëkombësen e tyre. Pas të gjithë këtij rrëfimi emocionues pyetja se çfarë dyersh të tjera hapi ky sukses për të në Londër është më se i natyrshëm. Tashmë emri i shqiptares Jaho u bë i njohur, bëri zhurmë, kritikët shkruan disa shkrime për interpretimin e saj që pa dyshim është një arritje më vete. Ky sukses do të përkthej me fitimin e disa kontratave të tjera për të ardhur përsëri në Londër. Nuk kishte si të ndodhte ndryshe. Drejtori Royal Opera House pas gjithë atij suksesi të shqiptares së imët me zë brilant do të bënte vetëm një pyetje. Ermonela kur do të vish përsëri në operën tonë. Përgjigjja e saj ka qenë shumë sinjifikative. Me kënaqësi, më lër të shikoj ditarin. Jaho do të rikthehet gjatë vitit në vazhdim në Londër me operën Carmen. Ndërkohë, ekskluzivisht për lexuesit e Shqip ajo tregon një lajm me të vërtetë të veçantë. Së bashku me Sajmir Pirgun në vitin 2010 do të interpretojnë La Traviatën ku ajo do të luajë Violetën, ndërsa Pirgu Alfredon. Pra, dy rolet kryesore në duart e dy shqiptarëve të talentuar për të cilën ajo mezi pret. Të arrish në Royal Opera House me dy rolet kryesore të La Traviatës siç jemi ne dy shqiptarë pavarësisht se emrat tanë janë Ermonela apo Sajmir, unë si shqiptare do të ndihesha sikur fluturoja. Do të na duket vetja si puna e diellit që shkëlqen mbi këtë Londrën shpeshherë gri, thotë ajo duke buzëqeshur. Po të shikosh veprimtarinë artistike të Ermonela Jahos, çdo soprano në moshën e saj do ta kishte zili. Por fatkeqësisht, ajo nuk është shumë e njohur në vendlindje ku që në moshën 17-vjeçare u duartrokit si një Violetë e vogël në La Traviata. Mbase nuk jam shumë interesante për mediat atje që më kanë mbyllur shpeshherë derën kur kam pasur ndonjë koncert apo arritje në skenat botërore, përgjigjet Ermonela. Ajo sqaron se në Shqipëri i është dukur vetja e parëndësishme, madje edhe në një interpretim të sajën tre vjet më parë në Tiranë kur po interpretonte në skenë i dërguan një letër anonime ku i thoshin se ajo ishte askushi dhe nuk e meritonte të interpretonte në atë skenë. Natyrisht që ka ndier keqardhje siç edhe e pranon, por karriera e saj brilante nga viti në vit në skenat botërore, ishte përgjigjja më e mirë për këtë letër. Për herë të parë gjatë intervistës në Shqip sopranoja Ermonela Jaho rrëfen edhe anën tjetër të saj, Ermonelën jo artiste në jetën e përditshme. Ajo është e martuar me një bashkëshort me background artisti të cilin e dashuroi që në bankat e shkollës në Tiranë. Jeta private mbetet private. Jam martuar me një shokun e klasës shqiptar dhe jetojmë bashkë shumë të lumtur në Amerikë. Ai ka studiuar për Muzikologji në Tiranë, por emigroi në Amerikë pas fitimit të Green Card duke e filluar nga e para. Ai u specializua për Elektronikë dhe tani punon për IBM duke mos e lënë pasionin për artin të cilin e ndajmë bashkë. Bashkëshorti është një ndihmë e madhe, pasi më të shumtën e kohës jam nëpër botë me koncerte dhe ai për mua është një mbështetje e rëndësishme. Ervini më bën të ndihem me këmbë në tokë, tregon Jaho për jetën e saj private. Suksesi i saj në Londër theu akullin e publikut britanik, duke i bërë që ata ta duan këtë soprano. Kjo vërehet jo nga dëshira e ne shqiptarëve për ta pasur Ermonelën përsëri në Londër e shërbyer si një ambasadore në përmirësimin e imazhit të shqiptarëve në Angli. Mjafton të lexosh komentin e një operalogu britanik, i cili në faqen e tij në internet shkruan. Bravo Ermonela Jaho, Anna Netrebko tani mund të shkoni në shtëpi. Nuk ka dyshim se nga tani e tutje emri Ermonela Jahos do të mbahet mend gjatë. Për një arsye të vetme. Ajo i suprizoi të gjithë duke bërë që emri i ruses Anna Netrebko të mbetej vetëm si kujtim në broshurat apo posterat e shfaqjes.

----------


## Fiori

*Ermonela përsëri në U.S.A....*

Lajmi ne vazhdim eshte shkeputur nga numri i stines se praveres 2008, se revistes _highnotes_ - e cila ka lajme te Kompanise se Operas ne Philadelphia :

Sopranoja Ermonela Jaho luante rolin tragjik te Mimit ne nje version te 2006 te La Bohème heren e fundit qe ajo ishte ne skenen e Akademise se muzikes ketu ne Philadelphia. Qe prej asaj kohe ajo ka kenduar ne shtete te ndryshme te Europes. Kohet e fundit ajo ka luajtur rolin e Violettes ne La Traviata me Opèra de Lille dhe Opera de Vichy ne France dhe ne Teatro di San Carlo ne Itali. Kete vere ajo do kendoje Micaëla ne dy produksione te Carmen, se pari ne Festivalin e Operas Glyndebourne dhe me pas me Chorègies D'Orange ne France. 
Ne Philadelphia ajo do te kthehet sezonin tjeter per te kenduar rolin e *LIÙ* ne *Turandot* dhe me pas do te vazhdoje ne Operan e San Francisos per te interpretuar serisht rolin e Violettes ne La Traviata. 


*Turandot*
*GIACOMO PUCCINI*

Italisht dhe Anglisht
Orari:
Te premte, 20 Shkurt, 2009 ora 8:00 p.m.
Te diele, 22 Shkurt, 2009 ora 2:30 p.m.
Te merkure, 25 Shkurt, 2009 ora 7:30 p.m.
Te diele, 1 Mars, 2009 ora 2:30 p.m.
Te premte, 6 Mars, 2009 ora 8:00 p.m.


Artistët pjesmarrës: 

TURANDOT........ Francesca Patané

CALÁF........Francesco Hong

LIÙ........*Ermonela Jaho*

PING........Eric Greene


Turandot, eshte opera e fundit e shkruar nga Puccini dhe sigurisht per te apasionuarit e muzikes klasike dhe operistikes kjo opera njihet nga aria e famshme e cila kendohet gjate ngjarjes me titullin 'Nessun Dorma'.




Fotot ne vazhdim jane marre ne Philadelphia ne 2006 gjate provave per rolin e Mimit.

----------


## Henea

*Ermonela Jaho - ambasadorja më e denjë e kombit tonë



SOPRANOJA ERMONELA JAHO ARRITI

NË MAJAT E ARTIT OPERISTIK*


 Ermonela Jaho - La Traviata - Act I Finale

·       E paarritshmja, e mrekullueshmja Ermonela Jaho, sopranoja më e madhe shqiptare e të gjitha kohrave, me interpretimin e saj tronditës të Violetës në Operën Nacionale të Lyon-it,  i tejkaloi mbrëmë të gjitha sopranot e epokës së saj. "C'est la première fois que je retrouve Callas après des années..." - u shpreh një artiste e njohur zvicerane... «Nga më të bukurat që kam dëgjuar, (interpretimet e Violetës,- shënimi im), me të vdekur e të gjalla, të marra së bashku! - u shpreh violinisti i madh shqiptar, Tedi Papavrami»



Shkruan: Edlira DEDJA * Zvicër, 05. 07. 2009


Mbrëmë, më 3 korrk 2009, në ora 20.00 është bërë transmetimi live i operës « La Traviata » të G.Verdit, me regji të Klaus Michael Grüber në 39 vënde të botës si dhe është transmetuar me ekrane gjigande në disa qytete të Francës (Chambéry, Grenoble, Saint-Etienne, Valence, si dhe në festivalin « Les Nuits de Fourvières » në Lyon). 



     Protagonistja kryesore e kësaj opere ka qënë sopranoja më e suksesshme shqiptare e kohëve të fundit, Ermonela Jaho. Ky eveniment i rrallë artistik është ndjekur nga miliona telespektatorë, të befasuar nga interpretimi magjepës dhe suksesi marramendës i këtij talenti të rrallë shqiptar, që në një kohë rekord i pushtoi skenat më të mëdha ndërkombëtare si : 

·       Metropolitan Opera e New York-ut, 

·       Covent Garden-Londer, 

·       La Scala-Milano, 

·       Staatsoper-Berlin, 

·       Opernhaus-Zürich, 

·       Opera Bastille-Paris, 

·       Opera në Filaderfia, 

·       Toronto, 

·       Helsinki, etj., 

duke u radhitur menjëherë në vëndin e nderit midis sopranove më të njohura të epokës.



     Vetëm kanali i njohur MEZZO classic numëroi mbrëmë reth 20 milionë telespektatorë që e ndoqën këtë transmetim direkt nga Opera Shtetërore e Lyon-it. Për këtë arsye, ata vendosën ta ritransmetojnë edhe dy herë të tjera suksesin e jashtëzakonshëm të sopranos shqiptare,

·       në datat 11 korrik  (ora 17.00) dhe

·       23 korrik 2009 (ora 10.00). 



     Ermonela Jaho, që e këndonte për të njëqindën here këtë opera të G.Verdit, mbas triunfit të saj të padiskutueshëm me të njëjtin rol në “Metropolitan Opera” të New Yorkut e “Covent Garden” të Londrës, u prezantua edhe kësaj here përpara publikut francez në fillim të sezonit veror 2009, në Operën Nacionale të Lionit. 



     Drejtuesja e emisionit të MEZZO clasic e nisi me këto fjalë prezantimin e Ermonela Jahos:  «Sopranoja e re  shqiptare e ka kënduar fillimisht rolin e Violetës në moshën 17-vjeçare. Në vitin 2005, «Traviata» e saj e parë në operën e Marsejës do të parapregatiste triumfin që pati në janar të 2008-tës në Covent Garden të Londrës, ku ajo zëvëndësoi Ana Netrebkon. Një prezencë manjetike dhe një zë hyjnor : kjo grua e re mishëroi një Violetë të paparë deri më sot, duke alternuar vokalin e saj të mrekullueshëm me forcën e saj të pakrahasueshme të interpretimit.» 



     Ndërsa dirigjenti Gérard Korsten u shpreh se kishte fatin të prezantonte përpara publikut francez një këngëtare - aktore të cilësisë më të rrallë. Interpretimi i saj karakterizohej nga një forcë shprehëse spontane dhe natyrale, e cila e bënte për vehte menjëherë spektatorin që në skenën e parë të operës. E më pas, zëri i saj sensual mbushej pak nga pak me thellësinë lirike e dramatike të veprës, veshur me emocione dhe një feminitet të rrallë, duke shprehur instiktet më të holla dhe më të thella të personazhit. E po ashtu, me një shqiptim të shkëlqyer të gjuhës italiane… 



     Një imazh, mbase një imazh i vetëm për të ilustruar “Traviatën” e Ermonela Jahos! Me rolin e Violetës ajo mbrrin majat e artit të saj: që në paraqitjen e parë të saj në skenë, ajo do të dalë e dërmuar nga kjo lojë diabolike, krijuar prej A.Dumas-it,  veshur me tingujt hyjnorë dhe të papërsëritshëm të muzikës së Verdit… Një imazh, mjafton një i vetëm për të ilustruar «Traviatën»: Ermonela Jaho, më tronditësja, më e zjarrta, më njerëzorja, thjesht njerëzorja e të gjitha heroinave të tij… 



     Timbri i saj i ndritshëm dhe harmonik transmetoi emocione të forta, alternuar me një lojë të brishtë e njëkohësisht  sensuale, tronditëse për publikun që e shoqëroi me ovacione të gjata daljen e saj në skenë në fund të çfaqes. «Addio del passato» e saj në aktin e fundit mishëroi me vërtetësinë më të madhe vdekjen që trokiti në derë, lamtumirën e ditëve të arta të rinisë dhe Ermonela Jaho, edhe një herë tjetër e tërhoqi me vete të gjithë audotorin, spektatorët dhe telespektatorët që e ndiqnin, deri në thellësitë më intime të kësaj drame romantike, duke përcjellë emocionet e gjalla të dhimbjes më të thellë. Ajo u ngrit sublime në notat e fundit të operës, me duart që i vibronin nga dhimbja, ngashërimat dhe spazmat e brëndshme, duke krijuar përshtypjen se u shua në skenë, së bashku me personazhin e saj. 



     Do të ishte e udhës që edhe telespektatori shqiptar të njihej me këtë eveniment artistik të përmasave botërore, mbasi do të ndihej krenar dhe i nderuar për respektin dhe adhurimin e madh që po i bëhet këto ditë artit dhe kulturës shqiptare nëpërmjet talentit dhe interpretimit të pakrahasueshëm të Ermonela Jahos. Nëpërmjet artit të saj të madh, ajo ka nderuar Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët kudo që ndodhen, në këto momentet kyçe kur vendoset fati dhe e ardhmja e vëndit të saj. Ermonela Jaho ka qënë mbrëmë ambasadorja më e denjë e kombit e saj, duke e bërë të vibrojë ndërgjegjen europiane nëpërmjet forcës së saj të interpretimit, që buron nga kultura e lashtë e popullit të saj. 



     Sot kam marrë me dhjetra mesazhe urimi nga artistë të njohur ashtu si edhe nga qytetarë e artdashës të huaj, të cilët e kanë ndjekur mbrëmë transmetimin televiziv. E paarritshmja, e mrekullueshmja Ermonela Jaho, sopranoja më e madhe shqiptare e të gjitha kohrave, me interpretimin e saj tronditës të Violetës në Operën Nacionale të Lyon-it,  i tejkaloi mbrëmë të gjitha sopranot e epokës së saj. « …Për herë të parë, pas kaq vjetësh e pashë Callas-in të ringjallur përsëri në skenë... » - u shpreh nje piktore e njohur zvicerane.



·       Autorja është pianiste dhe presidente e «Opéra sans frontières» Zvicër.

----------


## Henea

*Shtypi francez sot për Ermonela Jahon*



> Fatmirësisht, në planin vokal, perfeksioni është mbrritur më shumë se një herë. Pa diskutim, si një nga 2 ose 3 Violetat më të mëdha të kohes sonë, Ermonela Jaho është shfaqur në majat e karierës së saj. Paraqitje rinore, rrezatuese në feminitetin e saj, pavarësisht nga limitet e një vënie në skenë, që ndonjëherë e pengon shfaqjen e plotë të sensualitetit të saj të pakraha- sueshëm. Triumfuese ndaj të gjitha vështirësive që paraqet aria «Sempre Libera» dhe me mjeshtëri (çfarë timbri i artë !), sopranoja shqiptare mundet të realizojë me lehtësi gjithshka, madje edhe pëshpëritjen, me një kontroll të përsosur frymarrjeje që të lë pa fjalë kur thotë «Dite alla giovine». Ne përkulemi përpara kësaj performance, duke shprehur admirimin më të madh dhe shpresën që në një të ardhme të afërt, sopranoja e madhe Ermonela Jaho të mund t’a shfrytëzojë deri në maksimum talentin e saj të mrekullueshëm.


Shkruar nga Arnaud Buissonin në ResMusica.com, Paris - Francë

----------


## Fiori

*Madama Butterfly*
*GIACOMO PUCCINI*

Italisht dhe Anglisht tek *Kimmel Center*
 9, 11, 14, 16 & 18 Tetor, 2009

*Artistët pjesmarrës:* 

*MADAMA BUTTERFLY (CIO-CIO-SAN) - Ermonela Jaho*
PINKERTON - Roger Honeywell
SHARPLESS - Troy Cook
SUZUKI - Maria Zifchak

_Conductor - Corrado Rovaris
Director - Cynthia Stokes_

p.s. Shqiptarë në SHBA

----------


## INFINITY©

Fiori, vetem ne Philadelphia do jepet kjo apo dhe ne shtete te tjera te Amerikes?

----------


## Fiori

Gjatë shfaqjes në Philadelphia...

----------


## Fiori

Kalendarin e saj mund ta gjesh tek faqja personale http://www.ermonelajaho.com/index-5.html 

Gjithashtu menyra me e lehte per te gjetur dhe bileta per opera te ndryshme, eshte te regjistrohesh me Opera House te qytetit ku jeton. Zakonisht ata ta dergojne kalendarin e vitit qe vjen qe nje vit perpara.

Pershendetje

----------

